# Beer: Fountain of Longevity?



## imp (Nov 13, 2015)

Lady knows what gives! Just what I needed to hear!   imp

[h=1]106-Year-Old Woman Says Beer Is The Secret To Her Longevity[/h]Centenarian Sadie Snyder celebrated her 106th birthday Thursday and shared the surprising secret to her long life. Snyder told NECN News that she's been drinking beer for as long as she can remember -- since she was 6 years old. 
Snyder said her father worked in the beer industry. "Every week, he'd bring home a case of beer, and I'd wait up for him to come so I could have it. By the end of the week, they were all gone," Snyder told NECN.

And perhaps the beer has something to do with it. Other centenarians have also said they can toast their health with a pint or two. A Staten Island woman turning 101 said that she still drinks beer and wine daily. Another Pennsylvania centenarian said "a lot of booze" has kept her going for 100 years. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...125e4b08cda348866b6?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 13, 2015)

My husband will live to well over 100!  I would drink a lot more of it if it wasn't for all the calories.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2015)

imp said:


> Lady knows what gives! Just what I needed to hear!   imp
> 
> *106-Year-Old Woman Says Beer Is The Secret To Her Longevity*
> 
> ...



Beer just makes me fat!  Quit drinking it long ago.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2015)

Not a big beer fan, never was, and I question anyone's ability to state the secret of their longevity - sometimes it's good genes, sometimes it's just a roll of the dice.


----------



## chic (Nov 14, 2015)

I've never like the taste which seems bitter to me and like the other ladies here, I don't want the extra calories.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2015)

There are a huge variety of beers - lager, bitter, craft beers, flavoured beers, light beers.  There's a lot more to beer than Bud, Miller, etc.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> There are a huge variety of beers - lager, bitter, craft beers, flavoured beers, light beers.  There's a lot more to beer than Bud, Miller, etc.



Unfortunately Bud, Miller, etc. is basically all the Americans know. With the advent of craft beers there's a growing number of alternatives.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Unfortunately Bud, Miller, etc. is basically all the Americans know. With the advent of craft beers there's a growing number of alternatives.



There's a huge number of alternatives everywhere, including in the US.  One of my favourites is called Two Hearted Ale.  Lots of great brewpubs in Ann Arbor & Grand Rapids in Michigan.  We even get some US craft beers here at our favourite pub in Scotland.  I do sometimes like a lager though, like Foster's, Stella, etc.

Sampler I had in Ann Arbor in Sept. I think the glasses were 4 or 5 ounces each.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My husband will live to well over 100!  I would drink a lot more of it if it wasn't for all the calories.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2015)

99 bottles of beer on the wall....no,no,no. We sang that on the band bus until the bus driver started going nuts. 
I love beer but had to give it up because of stomach problems. Too gassy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2015)

Pappy said:


> 99 bottles of beer on the wall....no,no,no. We sang that on the band bus until the bus driver started going nuts.
> I love beer but had to give it up because of stomach problems. Too gassy.



I find some beers very gassy, usually lagers, but ales are not.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2015)

Never tried ales before. Hum, might give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Never tried ales before. Hum, might give it a shot. Thanks.



Try an IPA (India pale ale).  My husband brews his own ales and they are delish! Not gassy either.


----------



## imp (Nov 14, 2015)

chic said:


> I've never like the taste which *seems bitter *to me and like the other ladies here, I don't want the extra calories.



This is because one essential ingredient, hops, contains resins which are bitter to the taste buds, but actually serve to keep the brew from "spoiling" on the shelf. The mix of water, hops, and malt, is boiled vigorously to cause release of those nasty resins. After cooling, the yeast is added, which then goes to work on the sugars in the malt, ethanol being produced as a by-product. 

First time I tasted beer, I gagged. "Acquired taste"? Some say so. I've always maintained it's more of an "acquired effect".   imp


----------



## imp (Nov 14, 2015)

*Variety*

These great varieties available nowadays, as I see it, must have added flavoring ingredients, like, perhaps, lemon, ginger, citrus, etc. I once made a few batches up min which I added a bottle of Blackstrap Molasses during the boiling. Result was quite dark, the sweetness of the Molasses gone, of course, as the little yeasties ate it, but there was a definite sort of musky, at first gunky taste. I imagined this was something akin to the bitter Stouts I've heard about.   imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2015)

I like beer, but only the ones lighter in color like Fosters or Miller High Life, never cared for the strong dark ones like Samuel Adams, and never tasted a micro-brew that I liked either.  :cheers:




> Now, we learn that *beer*, particularly *beer* with high levels of malted barley and hops, is good for our bones!
> 
> *Osteoporosis* affects more than 28 million persons a year, mostly post-menopausal women. But men are not immune to the thinning of bone tissue by any means.*Osteoporosis* makes bones especially fragile, which is why older persons are very susceptible to bone breakage when they fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 14, 2015)

During my service time I spent in Germany we were working 4 swing_4 grave_4 days-3 off shifts.  The transition between grave2days was a 24 hour interval.  You didn't want to sleep so you had to find an activity that occupied your time until normal night time sleeping.  I haven't a clue who came up with the idea or when it started, but they had a post bus & sober driver take us to a different brewery.  

They were as numerous as 7-11's and each wanted to convince us their product was the best.  So every 2 weeks off we'd go down the autobahn at break neck speeds to a new location.  We'd do the tour, I think I must have been to 10-15 or more during my 2 years.  At the end of the tour they'd escort us into the sampling room and feed us a plate of sausage and bread along with an ample supply of their beer.  No cost to us but they were hoping for a few new customer's or at least endorsements.  The ride back was mostly a blur but I remember one driver stopped on the autobahn to let the whole load of servicemen relieve themselves off in the bushes.

This was in the mid 60's when things were more relaxed, I'm sure it's not done now with all the safety devices and rules.  Added note:  The transition of swing2grave was also 24 hours so we had midnight bowling & beer until 4 A.M. then early chow and off to bed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2015)

imp said:


> These great varieties available nowadays, as I see it, must have added flavoring ingredients, like, perhaps, lemon, ginger, citrus, etc. I once made a few batches up min which I added a bottle of Blackstrap Molasses during the boiling. Result was quite dark, the sweetness of the Molasses gone, of course, as the little yeasties ate it, but there was a definite sort of musky, at first gunky taste. I imagined this was something akin to the bitter Stouts I've heard about.   imp



Some of the ales sound really strange but are surprisingly good.  I had one the other night that was banana bread ale.  I've had chocolate flavoured, pumpkin, many kinds.  I used to only like the boring lagers but my taste has 'matured'.  I thought I didn't like dark beers because I don't like Guinness.  But I discovered when I got the sampler that I like porter which is dark.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 14, 2015)

Miller High Life. "The champagne of bottled beer".


----------



## imp (Nov 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Miller High Life. "The champagne of bottled beer".



Do you agree with my belief that bottled is better than cans? Can't really say why, just seems better, to me.  imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2015)

imp said:


> Do you agree with my belief that bottled is better than cans? Can't really say why, just seems better, to me.  imp



Beer on tap is best by far!


----------



## imp (Nov 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Beer on tap is best by far!



Agree 100%! I completely ignored the draft when I was thinking about "store-bought". Some have difficulty "multi-tasking", me, I can't do that OR multi-thinking!    imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2015)

imp said:


> Agree 100%! I completely ignored the draft when I was thinking about "store-bought". Some have difficulty "multi-tasking", me, I can't do that OR multi-thinking!    imp



At home we have beer on tap since hubby brews his own ale.  But if we do buy some for guests we buy bottles instead of cans.


----------



## imp (Nov 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> At home we have beer on tap since hubby brews his own ale.  But if we do buy some for guests we buy bottles instead of cans.



Now you have my interest! Does he actually brew the beer up in barrels? I picture maybe like those "tappers" they sold in the '70s, about 2 gallons or so. He does not bottle his brew? I'll get a few pics of my set up for you.   imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2015)

imp said:


> Now you have my interest! Does he actually brew the beer up in barrels? I picture maybe like those "tappers" they sold in the '70s, about 2 gallons or so. He does not bottle his brew? I'll get a few pics of my set up for you.   imp



Not sure how big his kegs are but they aren't huge.  They are in litres and I'd guess about 3 gallons.  I'll have to ask him later as he's gone to sleep.  He usually has about 3 kegs going at a time.  He does bottle some of it, but normally we just get it out of the tap.  He buys the kits of a variety of types.  As good as what we get in pubs, just not as a big a variety.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 16, 2015)

Imp, asked hubby the size of his kegs. 6.25 US gallons.


----------

